# used rv's



## sidneyr (Oct 21, 2005)

used rv's for sale by owner. what website could i go to and fine
mostly for sale by owner.....appreciate your help and also, does
anyone have experience with the v10 gas engine and what kind of 
milage can one expect to get......looking for a used class A in the
35 to 37ft with slide......thanks sid


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Oct 22, 2005)

used rv's

sidneyr,

If you go to our Find Your RV page:  http://www.rvusa.com/rvinventory.asp and choose Class A for #1 and Private Sellers Only for #10 you may find the RV your looking for.

Cindy


----------



## turnipbwc (Oct 22, 2005)

used rv's

You will find some on www.rvtrader.com


----------



## Gil Math (Oct 22, 2005)

used rv's

Sidney
With your search engine....type in rv classified ....and you will 
get all types of sites.
Good time of year to be buying...winter months are even better.
Good luck!!


----------



## Kirk (Oct 23, 2005)

used rv's

The largest of all of the internet RV ads is the one called http://www.rvsearch.com/ and operated by Affinity Ent., the parent of Good Sam.


----------

